# Water Parks France



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

My 11 year old son would like to go to a "water park". Can anyone suggest sites in France with motorhome parking on a water park site or in the vicinity? Unfortunately it will have to be in August so probably away from the coast would be better.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could have a look at this page for a starting point....http://www.holidayparks-france.com/details/Le-Brasilia-3425.html
Alan


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look at this website http://www.aqualand.fr

We went to the Gujan-Mestras one a few years ago and it was great, you can also book online so that you don't have to queue. You can also download the brochure from their website.

Wherever there is a waterpark there will be campsites nearby.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There's a water park in Le Touquet - Aqualud - and an Aire about 10 minutes walk away at the Nautique Touquet - page 287 No 7 in the 2nd edition of All the Aires


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Some of the Castels campsites have waterparks with them. Castels The icon for UK language is in the top left corner.

Ben


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We're booked into the campsite Domain de Chalain which is on the east side of France, in the Jura region, it has a variety of pools and water slides etc which will hopefully occupy 15yr old daughter


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Here is another one for you to have a look at.

http://www.argentat.fr/splash/


----------

